# Structural Analysis Reference



## Amry69 (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like I get to hit the books again. Going to focus on Vertical this time. My diagnostic indicates I have wood, steel, concrete, and masonry down. I need to work on Methods and Cold form Steel, and presumably AASHTO. Any suggestions for a Structural Analysis reference, structural practice problems, cold form steel? I have the SI, SII, and 16 Hr Study guide. Looking for some fresh problems.

Thanks!

:smileyballs:


----------



## Tam (Jul 2, 2011)

Cold-formed steel: If you want to practice some problems, I would suggest you to buy "AISI Design Manual". The 2002 edition is based on the NCEES referenced code i.e. AISI NASPEC 2001. The 2008 edition is based on AISI S100-2007 edition (aka AISI NASPEC), which probably will be referenced in the next NCEES code revision.

Thanks.


----------



## ipswitch (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a text book out there called "COLD-FORMED STEEL DESIGN" Third Edition

by Wei-Wen Yu, Ph.D., P.E.

ISBN 0-471-34809-0

Let me know if you think it's useful.


----------



## Amry69 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tam said:


> Cold-formed steel: If you want to practice some problems, I would suggest you to buy "AISI Design Manual". The 2002 edition is based on the NCEES referenced code i.e. AISI NASPEC 2001. The 2008 edition is based on AISI S100-2007 edition (aka AISI NASPEC), which probably will be referenced in the next NCEES code revision. Thanks.



Thanks Tam!


----------



## Amry69 (Jul 3, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> There's a text book out there called "COLD-FORMED STEEL DESIGN" Third Edition
> by Wei-Wen Yu, Ph.D., P.E.
> 
> ISBN 0-471-34809-0
> ...



Thank you ipswitch. It's on my Amazon wish list.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 17, 2011)

If I were you, I wouldn't focus on AISI at all. According to the exam format, there is only going to be 1 problem (2.5% of the am Friday session). I may not even bring my AISI in the room!


----------

